#  Krankenpflege >   Gesichtshaut >

## Anonymisiert

Hallo, again! 
Ich hoffe mal das jmd. in diesen Forum gibt, der sich im Bereich Pflege, Haut usw. sich auskennt.  
Mein Gesichtshaut ist ein bisschen dunkel, schließlich kommen meine Eltern aus Asien. Aber ich möchte gerne weiße Haut haben. Und habe auch weiße Flecken (auch nicht übertrieben, gemeint ist damit das dazwischen immer weiße Stellen kommen/sind).
Was ich auch hier sagen möchte habe auf eine trockene Haut (Schuppen).
Und wenn ich für ein paar Std. in die Sonne gehe, bräunert sich nach meiner Meihnung meine Haut sehr schnell. 
1.) Woran kann das liegen das ich weiße Flecken habe. Calcium Mangel ?
2.) Wie kann man ambesten Gesichtshaut ideal pflegen?
3.) Gibt das irgendwelche Cremen die die Hautfarbe ändern? oder andere Methoden?
4.) Wie kann ich mich von der UV-Strahlungen schützen (die für Bräunung der Haut sorgen) ? 
schönen Dank!

----------


## Teetante

> 1.) Woran kann das liegen das ich weiße Flecken habe. Calcium Mangel ?
> 2.) Wie kann man ambesten Gesichtshaut ideal pflegen?
> 3.) Gibt das irgendwelche Cremen die die Hautfarbe ändern? oder andere Methoden?
> 4.) Wie kann ich mich von der UV-Strahlungen schützen (die für Bräunung der Haut sorgen) ? 
> schönen Dank!

 Zu 1: Calcium-Mangel? Es ist ein Irrglaube, daß ein Calcium-Mangel weisse Flecken macht, wo auch immer. Dieses Gerücht hält sich auch hartnäckig bei den Fingernägeln. Ich würde eher auf Pigmentstörungen tippen, aber genau kann Dir das nur ein Dermatologe sagen.  
Zu 2: Das kommt auf Deinen Hauttyp an, bei trockener schuppiger Haut eher eine Pflege für trockene Haut verwenden als für Mischhaut. Es gibt auch sehr gute Pflegeserien für empfindliche Haut in Apotheken.  
Zu 3: Frag einen Schönheitschirurgen Deiner Wahl! Oder wende Dich vertrauensvoll an Michael Jackson, der dürfte ein Spezialist auf diesem Gebiet sein.  
Zu 4: Schon mal was von Sonnenschutzcremes gehört? Verkauft jeder Drogeriemarkt! 
Wobei sich Frage 3 und 4 gründlich widersprechen! Was denn nun? Hellere Haut oder braun werden? 
Grüße, Andrea

----------


## scottmonitor

wenn man die Sonnencreame benutze wird man dann durch die Sonne bzw. UV Strahlungen nicht braun? 
wenn ja wie den das? was ist in der creame?

----------


## Teetante

> wenn man die Sonnencreame benutze wird man dann durch die Sonne bzw. UV Strahlungen nicht braun? 
> wenn ja wie den das? was ist in der creame?

 Das ist jetzt nicht Dein Ernst, oder? 
Die Funktionsweise von Sonnenschutzmitteln kannst Du sicher bei Wikipedia nachlesen!

----------


## Patientenschubser

Hier der Link zu Wikipedia Sonnencreme 
Solche und ähnliche Fragen  kannst *du dir* jederzeit selber beantworten in dem du einfach Google oder Yahoo oder sonst eine der zahlreichen *Suchmaschinen* im Netz nutzt!!!!!

----------


## scottmonitor

> Hier der Link zu Wikipedia Sonnencreme 
> Solche und ähnliche Fragen  kannst *du dir* jederzeit selber beantworten in dem du einfach Google oder Yahoo oder sonst eine der zahlreichen *Suchmaschinen* im Netz nutzt!!!!!

 da heben Sie zwar Recht aber manschmal kann ich Internet nicht vertrauen 
es wird auch sehr viel Müll geschrieben im Inet deshalb 
bei so ein Forum kriegt man ja die Meinungen von aderen und jeder sagt das so wie er denkt o. kennt bzw, behauptet und dann kommt einfach zu ein Abschluss

----------


## Anonymisiert

> Das ist jetzt nicht Dein Ernst, oder? 
> Die Funktionsweise von Sonnenschutzmitteln kannst Du sicher bei Wikipedia nachlesen!

  

> Sonnencreame ist eine Creme, die auf der Haut getragen wird, um sie vor Sonnenbrand zu schützen.

 ok Ich kenne Sonnenbrand überhaupt garnicht sowas nehme ich mal an hatte ich garnicht... 
Also dann ist ja auch eigentlich meine Frage nicht beatwortet! 
Dass ist mir ja schon klar, dass die Sonnencreme vor UV-Strahlungen schüzt ob sie auch gegen Bräunung hilft?

----------


## Christiane

Der braue Farbstoff der Haut schützt vor UV Strahlen. Wenn ich mich mit Sonnenschutzcremes vor den Strahlen schütze, besteht für die Haut keine Notwendigkeit mehr, diesen Farbstoff an die Oberfläche zu schicken. Du wirst also nicht oder nicht so stark braun, je nachdem wie lange du dich im Freien aufhältst. Bedenke aber, daß die Creme nicht den ganzen Tag wirkt, sondern die Eigenschutzzeit der Haut - je nach Hauttyp - um eine geweisse Zeit verlängert. Wenn diese Zeit überschritten ist, kannst du trotzdem einen Sonnenbrand bekommen oder dunkler werden. 
Ich habe mich allerdings nie informiert, was in den Cremes drin ist, das kann man dir aber sicher in einer Apotheke oder Drogerie beantworten.

----------


## Patientenschubser

@ Scottmonitor,  * ACHTE AUF DEINE RECHTSCHREIBUNG!
DER OBIGE BEITRAG IST KAUM ZU LESEN!!!!*
Ich hatte dich bereits daraufhin gewiesen! 
Wikipedia z.B. ist sehr vertrauenswürdig und ein umfangreiches Nachschlagewerk.
In einem Forum kann dir jeder genauso etwas vor machen wie sonst wo im Netz!  
@ Anonymisiert, 
dunkle Haut lässt sich bleichen -> siehe auch Michael Jackson.
Das ist allerdings etwas für den Dermatologen.
Deshalb mein Tipp geh zum Dermatologen und lass dich untersuchen wg deiner
trockenen Haut und besprich mit Ihm deinen Wunsch nach heller (weißer) Haut.

----------


## Anonymisiert

DANKE! Patientenschubser

----------

